# 1/32 b-9?



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Is there a kit of a 1/32 Lost in Space Robot? I have and R-2 unit, a Robby, a Data and the Terminator all in 1/32 and I want to display a B-9 with them.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe the plan was to include a 1/35 scale robot with the 1/35 scale Chariot and Space Pod kit, although the release date is unknown. That's the closest thing to 1/32 I'm aware of. Johnny Lightning Robot also might be close as well.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Moebius did release the 1/35 scale B9 by itself at one point.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Moebius did release the 1/35 scale B9 by itself at one point.


That was 1/24 scale, not 1/35.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> That was 1/24 scale, not 1/35.


Ok, you're right.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lunar had a roughly 1/32 resin and vac B9 many years ago. The Johnny Lightning one might be a bit smaller than 1/32. And, as noted, the long delayed Moebius Chariot/Space pod set in 1/35 is supposed to include one.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

There was a Robot B-9 keychain (I think it was a Johnny Lightning product). I removed the wheels and the keychain hook, and found that it fit nicely in the 18" Moebius Jupiter 2.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Are there any figures of the Robinsons for the J-2 in 1/24 scale as well??


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Crow's nest had 1/24 seated figures for the Chariot and 1/35 figures for the Jupiter 2. Was there a 1/24 Jupiter 2?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I just scored a Johnny Lightning B-9 on eBay. Thanks for the info, guys!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

fire91bird said:


> Crow's nest had 1/24 seated figures for the Chariot and 1/35 figures for the Jupiter 2. Was there a 1/24 Jupiter 2?


I don't know, but I was thinking about some figures for the J-2, and now that you mentioned it it wouldn't be a bad idea to get some for my Chariot as well.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Wasn't Lunar Models 2 foot model a 1/24th scale version?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I found a JL LIS Robot on eBay and purchased it. It is exactly 1/32 scale. The bottom tread box is white metal and has three wheels ( for "play value", which I will attempt to remove. The legs are styrene, as is the upper torso barrel. The barrel is two halves, front and back, joined by a Phillips screw in a recess in the back part. The arms are a single piece trapped between the two halves, and the head/neck is a plastic construct also trapped between the halves. Only the upper half of the dome is clear, but that's understandable. I removed the screw and pulled the two halves of the barrel torso apart and removed the arm piece. The arms as sold are positioned in a down position, somewhat lacking dynamism. I flipped them around, so it looks like B-9 is saying "Danger, Will Robinson, Danger!" and looks muck more dynamic. The upper torso swivels at the "waist" 180 degrees. There are some raised copyright and product markings on the back which will need to be filed down, and of course the hole for the screw will need to be filed. I may take a fine drill and open up the lifting loops on the shoulders, and of course a paint job will be needed. All in all it's just what I'd hoped for and more.

(Later) OK, I took a nipper and clipped away at the wheels unlit they came away. The Robot now sits on the tread box and looks perfectly to scale with the Resin Robby I already had. I know because Robby guest starred on LIS and battled B-9 on at least two occasions,


----------

